# Where to get problems?



## JoeysVee (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to work the problems in the MERM (except the one hour problems) (maybe 100 problems), NCEES sample exam (160 problems), six minute solutions (60 problems) and the ppi sample exam (120 problems). My goal is to work as many problems as I can. Where can I get more problems (with solutions)...and none of those one hour problems preferably.

Thanks! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## dastuff (Jul 14, 2009)

If you take a class you'll get a lot of practice problems (depending on what class you take).

Or if you had a friend take a class (hint hint), then you could get some from there.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 14, 2009)

You could get married and have kids, that generates some problems.


----------



## dastuff (Jul 14, 2009)

There's also "101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems (MESPT)" which i'll be honest I snagged from that other board's site...


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 14, 2009)

dastuff said:


> There's also "101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems (MESPT)" which i'll be honest I snagged from that other board's site...



Great! Actually you just reminded me that I have one of those. It's old but I bet it's still good. Are they like the hour long problems or more like realistic 6-minute problems?


----------



## dastuff (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe they fall into the longer harder category.

But usually those essay questions any part of them can be a separate 6 minute question. I did like doing the ones that had parts a-f just because it showed you a complete thought and how to solve everything every step of the way..

but i agree an hour problem is rough on the eyes.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't get the kaplan sample exam... it is shit.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 14, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I'm going to work the problems in the MERM (except the one hour problems) (maybe 100 problems), NCEES sample exam (160 problems), six minute solutions (60 problems) and the ppi sample exam (120 problems). My goal is to work as many problems as I can. Where can I get more problems (with solutions)...and none of those one hour problems preferably.
> Thanks! arty-smiley-048:



I wouldn't rule out working the problems listed in the MERM as "one-hour" problems. I found them to be very helpful. Broken down, they are actually numerous typical problems that you could see on the PE exam. I think they help you understand concepts more, and make the simpler "6-minute" problems easier to be able to identify and quickly solve.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> Don't get the kaplan sample exam... it is shit.


I can only partly agree with this. Taking it like a real exam was shit. HOWEVER, going back and working the problems to the point where I understood how to solve the problems was very valuable. Harder than necessary, but good for me nonetheless.


----------



## JGG (Jul 16, 2009)

If you buy the Kaplan stuff, call them first. When I first started studying, I called them to see if they offered any classes (which they obviously didn't), but they gave me a promo code for 50%! off any engineering review items I bought from them.


----------

